# Newborn rat handling question



## Sophie89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've recently got 3 new female rats from a pet shop and turns out one of them was pregnant.
I separted them when I realised she was pregnant so now she's cage on her own.
She gave birth yesterday morning to about 6 babies but I'm worried because she has had barely
a week to get used to me so there's no way she is going to let me handle and tame them!

How should I go about handling them? How long should I leave her and the babies alone for?
She's a pretty friendly rat and was easily handled when I first got her but she isn't used to me yet.

Had rats before but never pregnant/nursing ones!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sophie89 said:


> I've recently got 3 new female rats from a pet shop and turns out one of them was pregnant.
> I separted them when I realised she was pregnant so now she's cage on her own.
> She gave birth yesterday morning to about 6 babies but I'm worried because she has had barely
> a week to get used to me so there's no way she is going to let me handle and tame them!
> ...


Well your little mom needs out every day otherwise she'll go stir-crazy. When she's out you handle the babies. Make sure to keep the pinkies warm and put them back after just a few minutes so they don't get cold. Later on when they are older and have a coat of fur you can keep them out for longer. 

I take in rescues all the time, literally the day before they give birth etc...so don't worry about that, she's a friendly rat which is really good


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

What adorable babies...Congrats! I find most of the time the mom can get comfortable with you very quickly and seems to enjoy the little break ;D


----------

